# 3-D Nail Art



## SewAmazing (May 2, 2008)

Wow, this is artistic and creative but...


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

wow that's crazy! they're quite pretty but not very practical, LOL


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 2, 2008)

It's very cool, but I bet that the flowers would chip off very easily.


----------



## JordanGalore (May 2, 2008)

Haha. I actually saw a girl with something similar to those on and I asked her if they were hard to manage b/c of worrying about the sculpt chipping off etc. and she suprisingly said that they are really easy to manage and they looked like she just got them done and she'd had them on for weeks!!


----------



## Jinx (May 2, 2008)

Oh, nooooo. Pretty, but I can see me snagging those on my clothes and ripping the nail off or in my hair and ripping my hair out!!


----------



## chic_chica (May 2, 2008)

Thats artistic....but as pink sugar said...not very practical


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

This is pretty cool but very impratical


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

i love that. i could see myself doing that on some occasion! I do those glue ons anyway.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 2, 2008)

They look cool, but they would annoy me! LOL They're not very practical for daily wear!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

That is so pretty!!!! Love it!


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow that's crazy! they're quite pretty but not very practical, LOL my thoughts exactly. i'm sure in half an hour the pretty flower would be gone.


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

am i the only person who thinks those things look insanely tacky?


----------



## dentaldee (May 3, 2008)

I agree...kinda tacky....and they look like a royal pain in the butt too!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 3, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## bulbul (May 29, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 29, 2008)

That form of nail art was very popular in the DC area in the early "90's. The most common design was the fruit basket on one nail. Mickey Mouse was also very popular.


----------



## Darla (May 29, 2008)

now that seems overdone






source of these below

Kawaii! Goldfish swim in softened water colours - over your fingers.






Intricate Sakura, cherry blossoms, all together with a cloisonnÃ© nail piece. Oh my!






A traditional pattern based on the colour purple, a noble colour in Japan.






A motif with dolphin illustrations carried over all of the nails.


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2008)

I've got a couple of asian nail art magazines, it's INCREDIBLE the amount of detail that goes into these, I've also seen it being done at beauty expo last year, this one lady was putting on little musical instruments on this womans nails, I'm talking, pianos, guitars, cellos!

Here's a website with some more 3D nail art - Æ’AÆ’Æ’Å Æ’JÆ’JÆ’Å Æ’tÆ’HÆ’â€¹Æ’jÆ’ABâ€šÃ‰â€š*â€šÃ©Æ’lÆ’CÆ’â€¹Æ’TÆ’Æ’â€œâ„¢â€¢PÆ’lÆ’C Æ’â€¹


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Japanese nail art, but I do think it is quite artistic. To get those hand sculpted pre-made glue on nail sets, they're about $20-50. For them to sculpt it for you after applying acrylic nails, it costs at least $100 and takes about an hour.






Whoa, I thought those were over-decorated. Check these out. (I'm sure they're not meant to be worn, just a nail art show):


----------



## Darla (May 29, 2008)

Ashley that last one in particular is way over the top.


----------



## cheller (May 29, 2008)

haha. i wouldnt wear it. :]


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 29, 2008)

WTH???? This stuff is sooooooo tacky! Gag me!


----------

